# Uncool#@#$!!!



## huffnpuff (21/8/14)

So today I'm getting my vapemail delivered to my work and I was eagerly awaiting my VapeMob overnight package to arrive, nothing major, but I was REALLY keen on the Magma I'd ordered. Let's just say i get pretty excited about my vapemail.

Somehow, I missed the courier at the frontdesk of my workplace only to arrive later in the morning with the package placed on my desk. VAPEMAIL time! Ossim.....Or so I thought

Upon turning the package over There was a large half halfmoon tear in the package that had been cellutaped closed again. My heart is sinking and I feel my blood pressure rising. Then I open the package and all seems fine at first, till I open the one bag which seems to contained the bulk of my ordered items and in it is a an odd looking new box. "OK,Fine", I thought, maybe extra packaging of some sort, so I open it and inside is a sealed and beautiful brand new...
...
..
.
Microsft Wireless Mouse. WTF!?!?! correction .... the exact phrase I used was a rather loud "WH@T!.THE!.F***!!!?."

I check VM's delivery note and every ordered item is ticked off and the delivery note is signed. REALLY? REALLY!!?

My blood is on the boil now and a red mist is starting to fill my vision as I recheck the mail and packaging for the third time and getting ready to phone VapeMob.


"Is something wrong?" one of my collegues asks, and only then do I realise everybody is watching me, barely able to contain themselves.

SUNOFA....!! Pranked!!

After the urge to commit mass GBH subsided, I acknowledge they got me good, had a few chuckles and immediately tracked down the rest of the order and opened my new precious. Can't wait to get the magna coiled and going.

Yeesh!Just wrong dude. One simply does not mess with one's vapemail...EVER

Thanks to Vapemob for great service and sorting out the shipping issues and getting the package to me ( before 10:00 today from yesterday) so quick. Very happy.


PS: If any collegues are reading this and... bortaS bIr jablu'DI', reH QaQqu' nay'

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 16


----------



## WHeunis (21/8/14)

Haha! They had you pretty good!

I can only imagine the anger swelling up inside you, second by second...


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

I need a new mouse, should I be checking the classifieds?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/8/14)

Lol, definitely a candid camera moment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (22/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> So today I'm getting my vapemail delivered to my work and I was eagerly awaiting my VapeMob overnight package to arrive, nothing major, but I was REALLY keen on the Magma I'd ordered. Let's just say i get pretty excited about my vapemail.
> 
> Somehow, I missed the courier at the frontdesk of my workplace only to arrive later in the morning with the package placed on my desk. VAPEMAIL time! Ossim.....Or so I thought
> 
> ...


Sheesh bro, after reading the first part of your post I was about to go ape with the order and delivery team. Thank goodness I read the entire post. I would say you pranked me as well. Thank goodness everything arrived safe. I nearly $$$$%%** myself. Good one, your work colleagues must know you very well. Enjoy the Magma, she is a beauty, and can be used for flavor and for clouds depending ont he build, also holds loads of juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> So today I'm getting my vapemail delivered to my work and I was eagerly awaiting my VapeMob overnight package to arrive, nothing major, but I was REALLY keen on the Magma I'd ordered. Let's just say i get pretty excited about my vapemail.
> 
> Somehow, I missed the courier at the frontdesk of my workplace only to arrive later in the morning with the package placed on my desk. VAPEMAIL time! Ossim.....Or so I thought
> 
> ...


 

Brilliant!!! 

but vengeance is on the cards. no one messes with vapemail

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (22/8/14)

they got you good @huffnpuff 

well played


----------

